# Seeding clover on a bank (hillside)



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Clover seed has become expensive. So I want to use what I've bought effectively. I've got an inclined earthen bank that is the result of site preparation for a building, on sloping land. The earth on the south end is exposed, but has proved reasonably stable so far. I want to seed clover onto the bank to get some plants (& roots) established there.

My question is this: Since I cannot readily get irrigation to this site, it will be dependent on natural, seasonal rains for germination and for keeping the clover from dying and keeping it growing. If I seed it today, that job is off my list - *but*, will the clover do okay if exposed to the sun for a week or so until rain chances to come? Or should I instead wait until rain is forecast, and seed the bank the day before?

The exposed soil is non-clayish, non-glazed. I expect a certain percentage of the seed would fall so that it finds nooks, pockets, and clods in the bank's surface - so maybe enough would randomly find shade to wait for moisture. ??

Please advise me...


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

How about using seed balls? And or straw mulch?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Joel,
Not really enough information given to really get you a realistic answer. In general, sowing clover on bare, fairly warm ground will require you to cover the seed lightly and then gently water it in. It requires ground contact--really, moisture contact, to get it to germinate and hold it in one place long enough to get rooted. It will also need enough moisture, and shade(or ground covering, if you will) so the new, very tiny seedling won't cook in the hot sun's rays. If you rely on a rainfall, you will probably get lots of germination where the puddles were, and bare, hard spots(or weed germination) where the clover washed off of it. Then you will have to scarify/scratch the soil surface, and reseed--again taking the same chance with rainfall.

Keep in mind, too, that clovers/legumes require high pH soil--low acid.. If you haven't done this already, then you may not get that good of growth and it will take a lot if time to get an ammendment of lime down to the root zone and release--especially on a hillside. Also, though not entirely necessary, innoculation with bacteria helps growth and nitrogen fixation on areas where clover has never been grown before.

Most important is your choice of clovers--some are annual, some are biannual, and usually, only white clovers are perennial--Ladino and White Dutch--hope your dealer or seed source helped you with that. If you can Google "seeding clover" you can get much more information that may be of help, too.

Hope this helps,
geo


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

The clover I purchased is White Dutch.

The bank is steep - greater than a "100% grade" (which is 45 degrees). But, on the positive site, it is rough rather than smooth. A fair percentage of cast seed should stick in place. I have no way to mulch it that will keep the mulch in place. If clover gets a start, then next year I can again cast seed there, and the bunches of this year's growth should help more seed to find a place, mechanically - plus keep the new seedlings shaded, etc.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Joel,

With that much grade, I dunno..... You could spike some lodging holes in it with a pitchfork.......depending on how much area you have to cover.....

On my county road work a couple of years ago they used the plastic/straw sandwich mats to reseed all the areas--even level ones. These are like rolls of carpeting--eight feet wide, and staked down at intervals. I finally took off the mats they put on my lawn, but left those on the grades--worked fine to get grass going.. I would certainly suggest that, lest you have gulley washouts before the clover has a chance to get established. Check a landscape supply company.
geo


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

On a grade that steep, the first rain will wash all the seed away
You need a good seedbed and lots of mulch to establish plants on a slope.

Maybe you can rent a straw blower, or even put down some straw by hand

About half of clover seed is "hard seed", which means it can take up to a year to germinate.
I thiink you'd be better off to plant a mix with some annual rye grass so you'll have something that will germinate and grow *quickly *


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

My local farm store that sells clover says to plant it in the fall. Anything you plant in the spring will require more watering, especially come summer.


----------

